# Replacement Dinette Table



## bld (Jan 19, 2014)

I need a replacement dining room table for my 2012 Keystone Outback 312BH U-shaped dinette. Anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you contacted Keystone?

What happened to original one?


----------



## bld (Jan 19, 2014)

Bought the TT used and dinette table wasn't in it.

I called Keystone and they told me to go through a dealer. I am going to Camping World today so I think I can order through them.

Went online to look at many RV furniture sites but didn't come across many dinette tables.

Thanks!


----------



## LANNOY (Apr 1, 2013)

bld said:


> I need a replacement dining room table for my 2012 Keystone Outback 312BH U-shaped dinette. Anyone know where I can get it?


 I purchased a pedestal style table base off line from a restaurant supply co.I then had a top made at a local co. who makes and sells countertops out of all kinds of materials.The material I used was a granite looking Formica very close to what is already in our 250RS.There are great advantages to this heavier base vs the stock set up.The first being there are no legs to contend with when getting in around table.Base is heavy enough you can lean on table with no problem.Table stays in place while in transit.You can customize dimensions to better suit your needs by making larger and cutting corners at angles. The downside you can no longer use table top to convert dinette to sleeping area. Total cost $180.


----------



## bld (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for this alternative. Does your pedestal fold so that the tabletop can be used for the dinette bed?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Pedestal table rests on pedestals. Thw tubes can be removed from the top. In most applications the top can then be nested between
the benches. When nested the seat cushion are laid flat and the dinette becomes a bed.In our situation the cubby hole formed between
the benches is perfect for out terrior's hiding place.


----------



## bld (Jan 19, 2014)

I understand the pedestal base but I have carpeting and no bases already attached to the floor so I am assuming that there had been a dinette table with the black folding legs.

Some member this year indicated this with the folding black legs:
1) unscrew them from the bottom of the table and reattach 90 degrees so that getting in and out of the benches is easier.
2) this type of table can also be taken outside and used for additional table space.

I like these two ideas and am not leaning toward the pedestal.

Am awaiting word from Camping World about my order. Let's see how much the charge will be before I finalize the order.


----------

